# Topics to discuss in this forum



## ashton4 (Aug 17, 2012)

Can we discuss any topic in this forum?
If there are forbidden topics pleas mention them before I post.
because I do not like my threads deleted.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ashton4 said:


> Can we discuss any topic in this forum?
> If there are forbidden topics pleas mention them before I post.
> because I do not like my threads deleted.


 The main part of the forum is for questions and comments regarding moving to and living in Egypt, The Sisha cafe is for more informal chats and topics.

The forum rules are here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html and need to be followed simply because they help to avoid any conflicts or advertising. The Egypt forum tends to dissuade Egyptian men from posting and offering their personal services as we've found that there are rather too many of them and we tend to question their reasons.

Apart from that and within those boundaries you can ask and answer anything you feel you need to 

Jo xxx


----------



## ashton4 (Aug 17, 2012)

I tend to discuss three articles:
1- racism in Egypt.
2- trash in Egypt.
3- Israeli spies in Egypt and what expats need to know.

Do you have any problems with these?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ashton4 said:


> I tend to discuss three articles:
> 1- racism in Egypt.
> 2- trash in Egypt.
> 3- Israeli spies in Egypt and what expats need to know.
> ...


These subjects dont have much to do with becoming an expat in Egypt do they, so probably best to post them in the Shisha Cafe as long as you dont have a hidden agenda or it gets offensive. That said, I'm not the Egypt mod, and they may view things differently as they live there. 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ashton4 said:


> Moderators over the last few days have erased posts for no apparent reasons except different viewpoints. I ask that you let them know that this is against free speech and will kill this forum. People are free to discuss their viewpoint as long as it does not violate terms or advertise.
> 
> Also moderators should have the capacity to move posts from a page to another not just delete.


Believe it or not, moderators have a busy time on here, so we dont really have the time to move posts when they stray wildly off topic and of course when they stray, its not fair to the person who started the post, nor is it easy for others to read them. If you want to discuss something of interest, then start a new post. Making sure its in the right place and isnt inflammatory.

Jo xxx


----------

